# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Where is my posting toolbar?

## multidon

I seem to have lost the toolbar for posts and replies, the one that has icons for quotes, links, etc. Anyone know where they went and how I can get them back?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This is fixed now. Hit refresh.

----------


## multidon

Thanks Scott! You are the man! :Grin:

----------

